# Is there a way to search for PB-ers from a specific church?



## 3dawgnight (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd like to see if any of my fellow Southwoodians are members of the Puritan Board. Thanks!


----------



## 3dawgnight (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll . . . take that as a "no."


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you tried putting "Southwood" in the search engine above? It'll pull up all your posts, granted, but it would pull up any other posts/signatures with the word, as well.


----------



## regeneratedbobby (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Rick, I have gone to the "advanced search" and plugged in the name of my church to see posts with the name of my church and have found a couple on here. I wish there was a better way of searching for that type of info. Good luck on your quest for other members from your local body.

Bobby


----------

